# Molly doesn't move much. Please, help



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

*Platy doesn't move much. Please, help*

Hello, 

I have noticed that my platy doesn't want to move too much. About a month ago I upgraded from a 20g to a 40g. When I did, I noticed some fry. Therefore, I know one of them is a livebearer. This has only been going on for a few days or so. It is of "average" girth and it will eat sometimes. The other is a bit chubbier than this one and some reason likes my camera and me lol.

If anyone has any tips I would appreciate it. 

All of my levels are low. Nitrites are at 0. I read that they can act this way after having offspring. I also read that there's some sort of sickness they can get as well. My most recent water change was about a week ago. Before that I was doing daily 20% changes to get nitrites down. When I came back from a week of camping, my new plants seemed to have really taken care of the levels and everyone seems happy, for the most part.

Water temp stays at 79.8-80.5 all the time. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

It looks as if it's crashed on the bottom of the tank. I can't really tell from the picture but is it holding it's fins close to it's body and is it rubbing on tank decoration?

The symtoms I have described are from external parasites such as ich or velvet. Ich is quite noticable, it looks like salt crystals on the fish, velvet is similar to ich but not very noticable. Normally ich and velvet will attack a fish when it's immune system gets weak from stress such as bad water quality and a sudden and dramatic change in water temperature. If you turn the lights out take a torch and shine it on the fish, if you see a shiny golden color on the fish then most likely it is velvet. it is treatable but if the fish is very sick it may not make it but it would still be beneficial to medicate the tank to kill the parasite so that it does not hurt the other fish.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Lari. I already put it in my nurse tank. I've done the light thing already too. It doesn't really rub on anything. His/her fins move "normally", but, it's getting thinner it seems each day. Its almost like its out of energy. Yesterday, I started treating with Lifeguard "All-In-One", by Tetra. It maybe just me, but, it seems to be a little more lively. Not by much but noticeable. All my other fish are just fine. About two months ago I treated to entire tank for Ich. At that time I lost a clown loach and red tail shark. 
Levels are:
pH 6.8
Alkalinity 80
hardness 25ppm
Nitrites 0ppm
Nitrates maaaaybe 5ppm, closer to 0 ppm though
water temp stays at 79.8 and up to maybe 80.5 towards the end of the day, when the light goes out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the ammonia of the tank?Ammonia can have this effect on fish as well.One thing I would do is a waterchange.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Ammonia WAS at .25.. however it croaked. However, it did leave two fry that have survived! I found a second one just a couple days ago.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds more like the fish had gone through the cycle and she was damaged from it. Give a little time before you replace the fish with another one to give the tank to settle a little more.


----------

